# My "Mini Husky"



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Lol...she is in Novice Obedience class at a K9 training center. The questions I get are hilarious!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

Wouldn't it be sweet if you got a video of her howling like a husky! hehe We have a few chihuahuas here with mistaken identity haha She's sweet!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Pitluvs said:


> Wouldn't it be sweet if you got a video of her howling like a husky! hehe We have a few chihuahuas here with mistaken identity haha She's sweet!


We left her inside the other day because of the cold, we could hear her howling and howling like a wolf! We laughed about it then saying we should tape it!


----------



## LittlePixie (Jan 22, 2013)

She's so pretty and yes, spitting image of a husky! You need to get a little sleigh and attach it to her and let her pull it! hahah! That would be cute!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I call Delilah my mini Husky too She is even more Husky-like now she has her winter coat, she is much more fluffy than Lily, she has a really thick undercoat.


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Love your crew including your Mini Husky! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is so adorable ,so are Raisin and Mia, you have a beautiful fur family there!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

LittlePixie said:


> She's so pretty and yes, spitting image of a husky! You need to get a little sleigh and attach it to her and let her pull it! hahah! That would be cute!


Ha,ha..that would be great. Raisin and Mia pull wheelchairs like that in tandem when we visit hospitals. I'm sure Lily will be right there with them!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> I call Delilah my mini Husky too She is even more Husky-like now she has her winter coat, she is much more fluffy than Lily, she has a really thick undercoat.


I would love to see more pics of Delilah. How are your dogs doing with the babies?


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Yoshismom said:


> Love your crew including your Mini Husky! They are all gorgeous!


Aww, thanks they are so fun! As Lily grows she looks more and more like the husky in coloring. She is in a very awkward, gangly stage right now! Love your pups too!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Aww Lily isn't gangly, she is still beautiful.
I will try and get some decent pics taken of mine over Christmas, I am a dreadful photographer so I tend to not bother lol.
The dogs are doing fine with the puppies. Mouse loves them, Harley will play with them for hours and only gets grumpy if they take his toys (he thinks all the toys are his though.) Delilah hides under the covers and growls if they come near her, which they think is a game. She also sulks when they get food and she isn't being fed. She does get a bit jealous too, so she has been coming to bed with me. She is the best hot water bottle/living teddy bear. So all in all it is quite harmonious. A bit chaotic, especially now the pups have discovered their barks, but going really well.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

she is darling!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I just love all three of them. Lily and her coloring is so unique. She is sooooooooooo adorable romping through the snow!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That face is so adorable.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

They are all absolutely adorable!!  I just love her coloring!!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Well your miniature husky should say hello to my "Tea Cup German Shepherd" (yes- someone asked me once if she was a teacup German shepherd- I think she looks much more like a teacup malinois though).










Didn't you know every sable dog is a shepherd, every brindle dog is a pit bull and every mearle is a aussie (unless of course they have a mask- then they are obviously all huskies)? Keep up with the times man!


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> well your miniature husky should say hello to my "tea cup german shepherd" (yes- someone asked me once if she was a teacup german shepherd- i think she looks much more like a teacup malinois though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is funny!!


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

Lily is so cute! <3


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mike&Tibi (Jul 22, 2012)

:love7:i love this dog


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

*Pics, please*

Little wheelchairs. Oh, pretty please post pics. That has to be adorable.


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Wicked Pixie said:


> Aww Lily isn't gangly, she is still beautiful.
> I will try and get some decent pics taken of mine over Christmas, I am a dreadful photographer so I tend to not bother lol.
> The dogs are doing fine with the puppies. Mouse loves them, Harley will play with them for hours and only gets grumpy if they take his toys (he thinks all the toys are his though.) Delilah hides under the covers and growls if they come near her, which they think is a game. She also sulks when they get food and she isn't being fed. She does get a bit jealous too, so she has been coming to bed with me. She is the best hot water bottle/living teddy bear. So all in all it is quite harmonious. A bit chaotic, especially now the pups have discovered their barks, but going really well.


Lol, sounds very much like my house! I wouldn't change it for the world! Delilah sounds like she has Raisin's personality. Mia will play for hours, like Harley! I worried at first because Raisin & Mia are so dense and stocky due to their Frenchie genes and the play would get rough, especially two against one. Lily just gives it back ten fold, she must have muscles now like a pit, we can't wear her out!
I think Lily is getting a little sable as she gets older, her hair in spots underneath is cream/white. It will be fun to see the outcome!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Ahhhhh I LOVE your mini Husky <3 XOXOXOXO from Baby the Pitbull <3


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Jayda said:


> I just love all three of them. Lily and her coloring is so unique. She is sooooooooooo adorable romping through the snow!


Thanks Lynda...unfortunately, she is not a snow bunny! I'm hoping to get one of the LD puffy so like you got for Lady. It just has to be warm! Raisin & Mia have a little more body mass..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

TLI said:


> They are all absolutely adorable!!  I just love her coloring!!


They are all little spitfires! Lily gives it back just as much or more than they do, never a dull moment here. I'm sure your house must be the same..


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

doginthedesert said:


> Well your miniature husky should say hello to my "Tea Cup German Shepherd" (yes- someone asked me once if she was a teacup German shepherd- I think she looks much more like a teacup malinois though).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very funny Annie...we would have a "team" of teacups! Raisin is called a mini pit bull all the time.. As a matter of fact we were traveling with them one day downtown. I actually thought we were going to be robbed,(of them). We had some gang type kids asking if they were a miniature pit bulls, along with the comments, "lady, I bet those were some expensive little dogs"!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Mike&Tibi said:


> :love7:i love this dog


Thank you!! You have some gorgeous dogs also!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

zellko said:


> Little wheelchairs. Oh, pretty please post pics. That has to be adorable.


Actually. They are regular size wheelchairs, with adults and kids. I push so they aren't choking...Raisin & Mia are siblings and went through obedience together up through advanced. They will obey the commands to turn, stop, etc. and are like little sled dogs. They bring smiles to all in the hospitals! Lily is quick on their heels, she is half way through her second obedience class.
Nothing like a little chihuahua prancing through her commands in a K9 training center of huge dogs!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> Ahhhhh I LOVE your mini Husky <3 XOXOXOXO from Baby the Pitbull <3


Too funny AnnHelen! That would be a very cute match!


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

Lily is such a beautiful and unique looking chi, I just adore her! I just love how involved you are with your dogs; it's so great to see tiny Chi's out there in the world of big dogs being such great ambassadors of the breed. Kudos to you!!!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

debrawade10 said:


> They are all little spitfires! Lily gives it back just as much or more than they do, never a dull moment here. I'm sure your house must be the same..


Mine need a fire lit in their butts. Lol They are happy to be snuggled under a blanket somewhere. They get the zoomies at food time, time to go bye bye, time for bully sticks, and after a bath. Lol I have lazy pups. Lol


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Lovely fur family...she is a brave little munchkin being out in the snow without a jacket.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Love those pics!! In that last pic she's like, "Phew! At least this one paw's not freeeeeeezing!!!!" LOL


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

lilbabyvenus said:


> Lily is so cute! <3
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I see you have a mini husky also Sam!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

LostLakeLua said:


> Lily is such a beautiful and unique looking chi, I just adore her! I just love how involved you are with your dogs; it's so great to see tiny Chi's out there in the world of big dogs being such great ambassadors of the breed. Kudos to you!!!


You're so sweet Kat...I admire you for your work with placing homeless dogs! I truly love working with the dogs and they really love it. Lily loves strutting and prancing through her paces. She always has everyone amazed at what she can accomplish for a A small dog.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

I've never seen a mini husky before . hehe . She is adorable and I love all 3 of your girls


----------



## GroomerGirl21 (Dec 19, 2013)

This is the cutest little one I've ever seen. Beautiful. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Ahhhh the new husky chihuahua hybrid. We have a mini doberman over here.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Ahhhh the new husky chihuahua hybrid. We have a mini doberman over here.


LOL I got asked if the puppies were Dobermanns!


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

That's right, we have "teacup" dobermans, huskies & shepards.....wow, think of the possibilities.


----------

